# Golf Mk7 Brake Pad & Rotor Part Numbers



## bjchase55 (Jul 31, 2015)

Meant to do this in October (whoops) as I thought it would be helpful. This chart (PDF) lists OE part numbers as well as part numbers from main stream manufactures and stores. If you notice an error or would like me to add a manufacture or store please let me know.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxjFwkJduD0oaE9tcHlfWFlDcUU

Sent from the abyss using Tapatalk


----------



## 67CarGuy (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks! Now to go figure out how large of a rotor I can fit on my GSW without changing the wheels....


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

67CarGuy said:


> Thanks! Now to go figure out how large of a rotor I can fit on my GSW without changing the wheels....


Rotor size is not the issue with wheels, it's the caliper; clearing the rim or not. There
isn't a rotor made that won't clear, as none are over 12.28", and even base model
rims are 15"

Rear brake rotor sizes are 253mm, 260mm, and 272mm.

Front sizes are 280mm, 288mm, and 312mm

My 2013 TDI had 288mm fronts with 15" rims...


----------



## Newparts.com (Jul 12, 2017)

Just to go along side of this, you should be able to drop the OE part numbers in the search bar of our site (partbull.com) and find most of the parts off this list. I didn't go through many, but we at least kicked autozones butt's on rotor options and pricing from this list. Throw in free shipping? Can't beat that


----------

